# 92s



## Biathlete (May 10, 2010)

So I just got my first handgun, the beretta 92S a bit of an older gun but nonetheless i think a good one to start. I haven't had the chance to check the local gun shops but knowing Canada we don't have much in stock, so I was wondering if anyone could refer me a good online shop for berretta clips and holsters.

that being said can the newer 92FS clips fit in my older 92S i know they're almost the same but if you look the release is in a different position so i dont know if they're compatible. 

THANKS!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You are correct in assuming that the newer M9 or 92F mags will not work, unless they have the lower right-rear edge cutout notch in the same spot as your original 92S mags.

Way back when I owned a 92F, seems to me some of the Italian-made Beretta mags had the 92S notch as well as the 92F ambi-notches, and would work in both guns. Here is an example:

*** SPECIAL OFFER *** 
Beretta 92F 9mm 15rd Italian MDS Mag New Factory

But I didn't see any other Beretta 92 mags on CDNN's mag page that showed that lower notch cutout, even a few that indicated they were Italian-made (CDNN's Beretta magazine page):

Beretta Mags

I would not depend on an Internet sales site photo being accurate, either. You'll have to specifically ask about compatibility when you order mags, or find them locally and compare them with your existing mag. And personally, I wouldn't count on a minimum-wage non-gunny-person phone-order-taker to be able to tell the difference; they'd probably tell you they are ALL compatible just to make the sale, and let you deal with the problem when it shows up and doesn't work. Yeah, I know, I'm cynical, but not without good reason. :mrgreen: 
I saw some recent import 92S used guns at the local Gander Mountain store a couple of weeks ago, and I remember thinking there would be a lot of people running into this potential problem in the future.

Those older Beretta 92s guns are actually pretty smooth, action-wise, and should be good shooters. Good luck with yours!


----------

